# Hello



## rarias (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Brothers,
I was born in a Lodge in Costa Rica called Maravilla No. 10 on the 29th of March of 6010. 
I am in search of knowledge and friendship through out  the world. :.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 21, 2010)

rarias said:


> Hello Brothers,
> I was born in a Lodge in Costa Rica called Maravilla No. 10 on the 29th of March of 6010.
> I am in search of knowledge and friendship through out  the world. :.


 
Bienvenido Q.'.H.'. Recibe un T.'.A.'.F.'. de mi parte!

Welcome aboard brother, fraternal regards.


----------



## rarias (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Brothers. 
Ben, de donde eres?


----------



## rhitland (Sep 21, 2010)

good to have you


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Bro.rarias


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 21, 2010)

rarias said:


> Thanks Brothers.
> Ben, de donde eres?



Mexico Distrito Federal, radicando en Texas.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## ChrisB (Sep 24, 2010)

Greetings from Bethany lodge # 101 liberty new York  if you ever in the area do stop by our lodge for a visit.


----------



## peace out (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy rarias.


----------

